# iPad reaches 3 billion app downloads in less than two years



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> New research shows that iPad users have cumulatively downloaded an estimated three billion applications since the iPad launched in April of 2010. That's a mere year and a half ago, and faster than the two years it took the iPhone to reach the same milestone, according to Allied Business Intelligence Research. The release notes that Android tablets have only reached around 440 million app downloads for comparison.


Here


----------

